# Betrieb von Maschinenteile, mit abmontierte Schutzeinrichtungen.



## JesperMP (28 September 2018)

Hallo, ich denke dies ist ein sehr herkömmlichen Problemstellung, aber ich weis nicht wo dies in die Normen beschrieben ist.

Ein Maschine ist in Normalfall mit Schutzeinrichtungen ausgestattet, wie Abdeckungen und Schutztüre.
Für Testzwecke werden diese nicht Montiert, und der Machine wird gestartet um mit ein sichere Abstand zu beobachten ob den Funktion ist in Ordnung. Es gibt Not-Aus wenn den Maschine schnell gestoppt werden muss. Wennn es gibt gefahr das Material oder Maschinenteile durch den abmontierte Abdeckung von den Maschine ausgeworfen werden, dann muss das Personal mit zusätsliche Schutzkleider o.Ä ausgestattet werden.
Es gibt eventuell Sperrketten und Warnschilder ("Zugang verboten. Maschine wird getestet").
Das ganze muss nur von Instandhaltern ausgeführt werden, und sie haben den Verantwortung das keine Unbefügte an den Maschine kommt.
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist diese Verfahren ganz Normal in viele unterschiedliche Industrien.

Ich finde in die Maschinenrichtlinien und EHSR nur das die gefährliche Bewegungen abhängig von Zugangsfrequenz entweder mit Abdeckungen oder Schutztüre ausgestattet werden muss.
Wo gibt es Hinweise zu den obengenannte Verfahren ?
Hat Ihr Erfahrung wie man dies in den Risikobeurteilung beschreibt ?


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2018)

Hallo Jesper von der dguv gibt es eine Publikation zum Thema Probebetrieb
https://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzundmetall/publikationen.../016_probebetrieb.pdf
Allerdings bei Erstinbetriebnahme oder Umbauten.
Das Instandhaltung bzw. Reparatur fällt da nicht unbedingt drunter.
Hier passt der Begriff Prozessbeobachtung
https://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzundmetall/.../002_prozessbeobachtung.pdf
Da sind die Anforderungen aber ziemlich hoch.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## gravieren (28 September 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hallo Jesper von der dguv gibt es eine Publikation zum Thema Probebetrieb
> https://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzundmetall/publikationen.../016_probebetrieb.pdf
> Allerdings bei Erstinbetriebnahme oder Umbauten.
> Das Instandhaltung bzw. Reparatur fällt da nicht unbedingt drunter.
> ...



Deine Links funktionieren nicht mehr.


----------



## Kabeläffle (29 September 2018)

Dank Google:


DGUV-Information: Prozessbeobachtung in der Fertigung
https://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzu...ter/infobl_deutsch/002_prozessbeobachtung.pdf

DGUV-Information: Probebetrieb von Maschinen und maschinellen Anlagen
https://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzu...oblaetter/infobl_deutsch/016_probebetrieb.pdf


----------



## formulator (1 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Jesper,
in den EN 12100 steht beschreiben, dass du alle Lebensphasen einer Maschine in der Risikobeurteilung betrachten musst. Und da gehört die Instandhaltung sicher auch dazu.
Für den Betreiber selber sind in Betriebssicherheitsverordnung in §10 die Grundsätze der sicheren Instandhaltung beschrieben. Und schlussendlich gibt es von der DGUV noch eine aktuelle Information zur Instandhaltung:
http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/udt_dguv_main.aspx?FDOCUID=23433

Grüsse
formulator


----------



## JesperMP (3 Oktober 2018)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> DGUV-Information: Probebetrieb von Maschinen und maschinellen Anlagen
> https://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzu...oblaetter/infobl_deutsch/016_probebetrieb.pdf


Leider steht da:


> Probeläufe durch den Betreiber nach Änderungen, Umbauten, Reperatur- oder Instandhaltungsarbeiten u. Ä., also zwiechen Phasen des Normal-betriebs, werden nicht betrachtet.







formulator schrieb:


> in den EN 12100 steht beschreiben, dass du alle Lebensphasen einer Maschine in der Risikobeurteilung betrachten musst. Und da gehört die Instandhaltung sicher auch dazu.


Genau deswegen frage ich.



formulator schrieb:


> Für den Betreiber selber sind in Betriebssicherheitsverordnung in §10 die Grundsätze der sicheren Instandhaltung beschrieben.


Ist der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung dasselbe wie 89/655/EWG ?. Dies wurde durch 2009/104/EG ("concerning the minimum safety and health requirements for the use of work equipmentby workers at work")  ersetzt. Ich finde kein §10 in 2009/104/EG.
Dies ist das einzigste in 2009/104/EG das ich finde relevant für meinem Thema:


> 2.13. It must be possible to carry out maintenance operations when the equipment is shut down. If this is not possible,it must be possible to take appropriate protection measures for the carrying-out of such operations or for suchoperations to be carried out outside the danger zones.





> 2.16. Workers must have safe means of access to, and be able to remain safely in, all the areas necessary for production,adjustment and maintenance operations.


Nicht wirklich hilfrich.


----------



## formulator (4 Oktober 2018)

Die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung (BetrSichV) ist die deutsche Umsetzung der Arbeitsmittelrichtlinie 2009/104/EG, und regelt in Deutschland die Bereitstellung und Benutzung von Arbeitsmitteln durch die Beschäftigten. Und in dieser BetrSichV sind in §10 die Grundsätze der sicheren Instandhaltung beschrieben.
https://www.bmas.de/DE/Service/Gesetze/betriebssicherheitsverordnung.html

Auch im Link in #5 findest du Hinweise.

Grüße
formulator


----------



## JesperMP (4 Oktober 2018)

Danke formulator.

Da steht etwas, aber nicht viel zu meinem Thema, z.b:


> 6. Gefährdungen durch bewegte oder angehobene Arbeitsmittel oder deren Teile sowie durch gefährliche Energien oder Stoffe zu vermeiden,
> 7. dafür zu sorgen, dass Einrichtungen vorhanden sind, mit denen Energien beseitigt werden können, die nach einer Trennung des instand zu haltenden Arbeitsmittels von Energiequellen noch gespeichert sind; diese Einrichtungen sind entsprechend zu kennzeichnen,


Das wurde ich eigentlich interpretieren als man immer die Energiequellen trennen muss. Und das bedeutet kein Testbetrieb mit abmontierte Abdeckungen.

Das nächste Problem, ist das der BetriebsSicherheitsVerordnung und das EG Direktiv 2009/104/EC sind unterschiedlich. Ich finde kein  §10 oder ähnliches in 2009/104/EC.
Das Problem ist das ich ein soweit mögliches Länderneutrales Risikobeurteilung machen muss. Ich will dafür EN Standards un EG Direktive folgen un referenzieren.


----------



## acid (5 Oktober 2018)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das wurde ich eigentlich interpretieren als man immer die Energiequellen trennen muss. Und das bedeutet kein Testbetrieb mit abmontierte Abdeckungen.



Ist das auch in der Praxis umsetzbar?


----------



## formulator (5 Oktober 2018)

Also ich nehme mal an dass es für deinen Typ Maschine keine C-Norm gibt, oder? In dieser C-Norm wären vermutlich die Vorgaben für deinen Fall beschrieben.
In der A-Norm EN 12100:2010 stehen unter den Punkten 6.2.11.9 (Steuerungsart für das Einrichten, ...) und unter 6.2.11.10 (Auswahl von Steuerungs- und Betriebsarten) Hinweise, was man beachten muss, falls feststehend trennende SE demontiert worden sind.
Ich hoffe das hilft weiter. Mehr kenne ich leider nicht, da wir das bei unseren Maschinen nicht benötigen.

Grüsse
formulator


----------



## Tommi (5 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

die EN 11161, Kapitel 8.6 beschreibt solche Situationen.

Tenor dort ist:

- Betriebsartenwahlschalter
- Zustimmschalter
- reduzierte Geschwindigkeit 
- sicherer Standort


----------

